
Capitalism: Hollywood's Miscast Villain - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704025304575284722645443124.html
======
hga
One exception, noted by the Journal's editorial page, was the first
Ghostbusters movie.

------
FrankBlack
I don't think most people have an issue with profit, it is just the "profit at
the expense of others" (people, environment, justice, etc.) and the "never
enough" mentalities that raises hackles.

